# Any tips to cope with a sickness bug in 11month old?



## LPF

Evan came home from nursery early today after diarrhoea so bad it went up his back and into his hair (!) then was sick all over dh as we were leaving.

He's been sick a couple more times as well and totally covered himself/us.

He's on antibiotics for a chest infection but isn't keeping that (or much else) down.

I don't know the best way to handle it - milk? Water? Food? No food? What food?

I also can't bear the unpredictability of vomit......my nerves are in bits as I heave when he's sick! 

Poor thing, I don't know what to do for the best - any tips from seasoned stomach bug veterans??


----------



## lucy_x

Offer chicken soup and mash, along with pleanty of milk.

My LO had this bug a few weeks back, and refused to eat anything but milk, And lots of it!, but do offer the other things, its worth a try.

Other than that, allow lots of restful sleep and ride it out im afraid. If it continues for more than 36hrs take him to the docs :thumbup:


----------



## Babydance

If its a stomach virus they advise to stay away from milk due to the bacteria. However at 11 months is he on alot of solids now? I used fruit pots (fruit puree type ones) and toast with lots and lots of water. Ask the doc for full advise though dont quote me on all that! Hope hes better soon!! Poor little lamb! Everyone i know seems to have this sickness bug! I feel sick the now bet ive got it!! xxx


----------



## jellybean20

when my daughter had a sickness bug i took her to the doctors and was advised to give her dioralyte its a powder sachet that is mixed with water the main concern is that the baby will het dehyrated. if they dont wanna eat thats fine but they NEED to keep drinking, even if its only sips.


----------



## OmarsMum

We were advised to give Omar plain yoghurt, banana & LF milk/ formula when he had a tummy bug. Lactose in milk makes it worse. Did he take this antibiotic before? 

Omar had a bad reaction to antibiotics few months back. We thought it was a tummy bug but it was a reaction to the antibiotic. Hope he gets better soon Hun xx


----------



## Laura--x

Milk is the worst thing to be giving him when hes got a bug so stay well away from that.

Im not sure what hes eating at 11 months? If he has toast then give him a bit of toast but your probably best asking your hv/doc about that one. I give maisie soup,toast and crackers when shes sick if she wants food.

If he doesnt want food though dont panick, they are fine not eating but just make sure he is sipping water/juice all the time to keep his levels up. Maisie once had a sickness bug that lasted a week and i ended up taking her into hospital because she was dehydrated. They told me from that day when they are sick where they cant keep nothing down, then give them 10ml of water ( or dioralite )every 10 mins. Giving them too much in one go can irriate the stomache and they'll just bring it back up again ( which is what i was doing with maisie, letting her have as much as she wanted and thinking it was good cus she was drinking but then shed just bring it all back up )

:hugs: its so awful when they are ill maisie had a bug a couple of weeks ago but luckily it was just 24hrs. Hope hes better soon! x


----------



## LPF

Thanks all!

He's been on antibiotics since Saturday morning and became ill on Tuesday lunchtime - not sure if they're connected.

He had about 4oz of milk before bed last night and remarkably he's slept through - we thought he'd be up vomitting all night.

He eats pretty much anything nowadays so I try your suggestions, thanks!


----------



## JASMAK

I would just breastfeed and pedialyte. Watch for dehydration. Keep giving him even a teaspoon a half an hour. I would take him in because it may be a reaction to antibiotics. See what they say. Vomitting AND diarrhea can be very dangerous if it goes on and on. Glad to hear his tummy settled for the night.


----------

